# Exporturi uriașe



## Daniel A.

„In 1996, Russia exported almost 417% of its production of uranium, and in one year, had exported 356% of the amount of molybdenum produced in the country, which means that the country's reserves were simply being sold. See Stanislav M. Menshikov, The Anatomy of Russian Capitalism, EIR News Service, 2007.”
Daniel Estulin - In the Shadows of a Presidency

Mi se pare cam... forțat să se exporte 417%. Dacă este peste 100% înseamnă, logic, că e toată cantitatea din marfa respectivă. Sau cum se poate spune mai pe românește cu acest 417%, respectiv 356%?


----------



## farscape

Ar fi două posibilități : 1) lipsește virgula/punctul pentru zecimale și 2) - mai probabil, Rusia a prelucrat foarte puțin din minereul extras și "surplusul", acumulat vreme de 3-4 ani, a fost vândut.


----------



## danielstan

100% reprezintă producția pe 1 an. Rusia a exportat într-un an 417% din producția anuală, deci a exportat și din rezervele acumulate.


----------



## Daniel A.

Poate fi reformulată așa fraza: În 1996, Rusia a exportat o cantitate de uraniu de patru ori mai mare decât producția dintr-un an și de 3,5 ori mai mult molibden decât cantitatea produsă în țară timp de un an, ceea ce înseamnă că rezervele Rusiei au fost, pur și simplu, vândute.


----------

